# who will win



## RHOMMM (Nov 11, 2005)

my bet is 2-1 for rhm


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i dont know he might not be able to eat all them and the remanders might bite him. either way still fuked up. you fish? some exspencive feeders


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Dang man, I wish I had enough reds to spare!


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

yo man...thats sik..keep filming that man we gotta no the results on camera...that would be a sik viid!!!!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Pack those reds up and send them here.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

hmmm i wonder about people these days..


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

you gotta show the ending


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

rhom will win :nod:

reds look pretty scared

and please keep it civil if you dont like DONT POST(this has been covered before)


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Feeder_Phish said:


> rhom will win :nod:
> 
> reds look pretty scared
> 
> and please keep it civil if you dont like DONT POST(this has been covered before)


yada yada yada... Dont want me in your threads... post a warning. I dont care to see this sort of immature sh*t.








to you and







to the poster. I hope your rhom gets tore the f*ck up


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

physco 1 said:


> hmmm i wonder about people these days..


Yeah...I missed the good old days...when people actually care.......hey...they are his fish...his decision...but still


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Sigh...... Thats so lame


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

My god. Bunch of women .....

PLEASE keep filming or do something i gotta see the rest of that video .. that would be that craziest video on this forum .. PLEASE do something asap i gotta see that shi*t


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

its pretty lame using those red bellies to impress people with a video.......... in the wild they would be able to escape but not in a tank with no where to go........... ur cool











Lector said:


> My god. Bunch of women .....
> 
> PLEASE keep filming or do something i gotta see the rest of that video .. that would be that craziest video on this forum .. PLEASE do something asap i gotta see that shi*t


k lets put you in a room with a hungry tiger and see if its still as entertaining then


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

obviosly the rhom. that guys f*cking huge

why not try it with 10 8 inch reds istead of 2"


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

i say good luck to the reds, hope they destroy the rhom ( and the guys bank balance )

ian


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

no-one here will enjoy their pride and joys been eaten.

yes theyre fish like any other, but if you went on a classic car website saying you were just about to go banger racing with a mk1 jaguar, you'd get attacked.


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

To each his own.

I would most likely enjoy watching a video like that, but I would never do anything like that.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

mad fckt up


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

is that ur vid?? the las vid u posted wasnt urz


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Looks like a waste of money...


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

that was a big rhom


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i hope the next time u go to feed you rhom he jumps out the tank and grips a couple your fingers .. so keep that tape running so we can see that that would be cool..


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

How big is that rhom? The rhom was awesome, but you could've used some other feeders...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

little reds vs big rhom tisk tisk







(update plz)
you shoud have a big rhom vs big rhom that would be a show almost like dog fights but with pirahnas


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

you know how many people would die to have does reds


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

holy sh*t youre crazy man... how big are the redz?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Damn that Rhom was HUUUGE!!
but seriously,,there are soo many other things you could feed it that would be 1000 times cooler than reds. 
Try a big ass salmon or a lobster or something


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)




----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

You guys are messed up.. first you complain about how the fights vs. chiclids and piranhas are always unfair.. then you complain about piranha vs. piranha.. ok, 90% of these people got into piranhas because they thought they were mean...

These aren't your fish, they will never be your fish, and that is that.. so stop whining..

No one tells you not to drive your car in the snow because its bad, your gonna do what you please.. so if you don't have anything good to post, don't post.


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

although i wouldnt do it myself.....i wanna watch that jont


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

kove32 said:


> You guys are messed up.. first you complain about how the fights vs. chiclids and piranhas are always unfair.. then you complain about piranha vs. piranha.. ok, 90% of these people got into piranhas because they thought they were mean...
> 
> These aren't your fish, they will never be your fish, and that is that.. so stop whining..
> 
> No one tells you not to drive your car in the snow because its bad, your gonna do what you please.. so if you don't have anything good to post, don't post.


So I may only tell my opinion if it is positive? What is the use of a discussion forum then?

Personally I didn't like the vid and if I state this in a polite way I do'n't see a problem with that









However I must say that the rhom was absolutely flawless







but I felt kinda sorry for the reds


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

in the future make sure to post a warning in the thread title.

with that being said, obviously the rhom is going to win


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

any updates???


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

My god


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

wheres the end of that


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

armand post the rest of the video already sh*t i mean RHOMMM


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Yeah we need more video man. I wouldn't do that myself but I sure as hell would watch the vid over and over.


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

The tank looks way to small for that big rhom. The topic of this forumthread says it all about the immature level.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

OM.g I know thats not for reals. he is probably only putting the reds in there for the video...and after he took that clip he ran and got them out of the tank...JUst to be cool


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

bet your right


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

yeah just cuz he knew it would start a fuss on p-fury and he has no life so this will get him attention for 5 minutes


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

nice rhom but bad idea.
wes


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> nice rhom but bad idea.
> wes


cmon p king i know you know who the REAL poster of this video is LOL


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

wow i dont wish to get banned so ill kepe this simple


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

I hope they knock the tank over..


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2006)

I love how people feed p's cichlids and other fish and then when they see this they freak out :laugh:

So, your 15 mins of fame are over. Now what?


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow. RHOMM only did one post then left this joint.... SHes a fake boys


----------



## ali_chemikali (Nov 16, 2005)

i dont like this sh*t 
that guy is sick 
and the rhom's tank is to small


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I love how people feed p's cichlids and other fish and then when they see this they freak out :laugh:
> 
> So, your 15 mins of fame are over. Now what?


I dont... nub


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> and please keep it civil if you dont like DONT POST(this has been covered before)


If you dont want us to post sh*t about this thread saying thats lame and all...
DONT POST IT.
If you didnt want feedback you shouldnt have posted it in the first place.

I know that your not the poster, just giving you some info.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I love how people feed p's cichlids and other fish and then when they see this they freak out :laugh:
> 
> So, your 15 mins of fame are over. Now what?


amen


----------



## skylight550 (Aug 25, 2005)

THATS NOT RIGHT WE LOVE OUR RED BELLYS AND U FEED RB'S TO ANOTHER BIG IDIOT
WOW UR SMART


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

skylight550 said:


> THATS NOT RIGHT WE LOVE OUR RED BELLYS AND U FEED RB'S TO ANOTHER BIG IDIOT
> WOW UR SMART


give me a break. Wernt you the kid just asking if it was ok to feed a clown loach to your reds? 
wow ur a hypocrite.


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

mauls said:


> I love how people feed p's cichlids and other fish and then when they see this they freak out :laugh:
> 
> So, your 15 mins of fame are over. Now what?


Ive only seen one! video of a cichlid fed to piranhas and that wasnt too popular that eather so I dont know what you are talking about. So for the video, it really sucks when immature people doing sh*t like this but its their fish. It suck anyway...


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

I don't know if you guys rembered when I posted pics of the Red Belly remains when I fed one to my Rhom (upset a lot of you guys I know and I'm sorry) but at least I tried to answer all your replies - good and bad.

This bloody queer boy punk has upset everyone and now done a bunk.


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

I dont have a problem with feeding anything, but the thing he does it on is discusting. "Who will win".


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

faebo_tarzan said:


> I dont have a problem with feeding anything, but the thing he does it on is discusting. "Who will win".


Thats what I mean Tarzan - this guy has just done this for a laugh. He aint even answering his thread.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

As a sidenote, this thread wasn't posted in for 18 days (starting December 12th).

It is dead, unfortunately some asshat decided to dig it back up.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Whall Banner said:


> I dont have a problem with feeding anything, but the thing he does it on is discusting. "Who will win".


Thats what I mean Tarzan - this guy has just done this for a laugh. He aint even answering his thread.
[/quote]

He's not answering his thread because his true identity was revealed by piranha_guy_dan.


----------



## worm (Jan 10, 2006)

kove32 said:


> You guys are messed up.. first you complain about how the fights vs. chiclids and piranhas are always unfair.. then you complain about piranha vs. piranha.. ok, 90% of these people got into piranhas because they thought they were mean...
> 
> These aren't your fish, they will never be your fish, and that is that.. so stop whining..
> 
> No one tells you not to drive your car in the snow because its bad, your gonna do what you please.. so if you don't have anything good to post, don't post.


thats telling them man


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I know this thread is dead...and the guy that posted this video hasn't been active on this site since 12.26.05...but I just thought I would add my 2 cents:

Piranha vs. Piranha is cool only if the fight is fair... i.e. 9-11" Rhom Vs. 9-11" Caribe...Where the sizes are the same...and the number of fighters is one on one...Making it a "fair" fight. It's basically no different than humans fighting in the UFC for example...The only difference being that of choice...Humans have the choice of fighting or not...The fish don't...Other than that...That's about the best way to pit Piranha vs. Piranha.









Now with this guy RHOMM...The fight is not even a fight...Its more like a feeding...and that pisses me off...Because then its just a waste...The fight isn't fair at all...Obviously...and the Red Bellys are just going to get eaten...when they could be given a nice home to someone here.









But...they are his fish...and he is free to do what he wants...So be it.


----------

